# DIY Bowsling



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I posted a photo on the DIY forum showing a bow sling I made for my son. I made one for my other son tonight and decided to document the steps in case you wanted to give it a try. You’ll need four pieces of paracord (550 cord) each about five feet long. I begin by whipping/serving the four strands together with a series of overhand knots above and below the bundle. I used Dacron bowstring for this step. I then clamp the strands to a table and begin braiding. Describing knots and braiding is difficult at best. I think the best way to do this is to say the steps to yourself as you go. Once you get a rhythm, it is pretty easy. Lay out the strands as in the photo. If you arrange the colors differently, the finished result will look substantially different than this example! Take the rightmost strand; go under the two strands to the left; then go over the farthest strand to the left. The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. Take the leftmost strand; go under the two strands to the right; then go over the leftmost strand. Remember “under two – over one.” You can see the pattern start to take shape. Make sure you keep everything tight and even. After you’ve braided six inches, it is time for the transition to the wide middle section. Take the rightmost strand and make a loop as in the picture. Take the leftmost strand and lay it over the tail of the loop; then go under the center strands and through the loop. Pull it all tight. The new chant is “over; under; through.” Now make the loop beginning on the left side and go “over; under; through.” Make sure you keep everything tight and even. Do this wide braid for another six inches and then transition back to the skinny braid with the “under two – over one” technique. After six inches of that braid, do the whipping/serving step again. I trimmed the ends up a bit and then finished the sling off with some heat-shrink tubing on each end. I predict more than a few false starts and do-overs when you first try to braid your own sling but once you get the hang of it, you’ll have one more DIY archery skill. My original source for braiding techniques came from boondoggleman.com. My source for colored paracord is ubraidit.com. Good luck!


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

*Part 2*

More photos follow...


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

*Part 3*

The big finish!


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

*Just Curious...*

Have any of you tried to make one of these yet? I'm curious how clear my explanation was...


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks akgator,

I had a look and am not quite sure of the "braiding" technique, once you switch to the thicker center part of the sling.

The third & fourth pic make it clear how to braid the thinner part, but somewhere between pic seven & eight you lose me (according to my wife, this is normally a problem on my side  ).

Thanks again


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the visual reminder. I used to make things like this in the Boy Scouts, but that was a LONG time ago. Your explanations and photos look perfect.

Jcdup, think of that center section as a series of alternating overhand knots, but with a couple of strands going through the middle. Left over right, right over left, left over right,... Pretty much one big six inch long square knot. If you or your wife remember anything from the macrame craze of the late 70's you'll do fine.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Where do you get your leather to attach the sling to your bow? I can do the slings, but haven't found a leather supply that is reasonable. Also, what do you use to cut the leather so it is cut clean like the commercial versions?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## S2KHAWK (Aug 21, 2007)

TCR1 said:


> Where do you get your leather to attach the sling to your bow? I can do the slings, but haven't found a leather supply that is reasonable. Also, what do you use to cut the leather so it is cut clean like the commercial versions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


I'm also interested in the leather. Thanks.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612 for how to make the leather part of the sling.


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got finished making mine. It took me about 25 minuites. I used camo and black and it looks sweet thanks for the info.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget to check out "DIY Bowsling Part 2" www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612 for how to make the leather part too! I'm glad my post helped.


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

*Good Info*

Just finished making one while sittin here at work out of 1\4" nylon rope. Now I am going to order some paracord and make the real deal.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Kinda fun, wasn't it? I'm experimenting with different braids. I'll share my successful attempts...


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Just did this one last nite.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

TCR1 said:


> Where do you get your leather


http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/Locations.asp


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

If you look at Part 2 of my sling instructions www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612 you will see the leather part is really easy to make. I bought the leather from the scrap bin at a local store that sells all sorts of leather, beads and craft stuff. Since I have a store like that in town, I never did any research for an alternate source. Ask around your town (shoe makers, taxidermists, craft shops) or give Google a try. Good luck!


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Where can i buy like 10ft of paracord?


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Why buy 10 when you can get 100?*

^ above. Paracord has so many uses why would you only want 10 ft when you could have 100?


----------



## Rush0011 (Nov 26, 2008)

You can find small amounts of paracord on ebay. There are a lot of sellers.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

do you have any photos of it attached to a bow


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

*just extra info*

i had to wing the leather part to the only diff in mine is i bought a gadget from my local parts store that will compress a brass ring for the center. i think it helps out when i had bare leather it wanted to twist when i screwed my stabalizer in. I made the sling part the same i will post pics in a bit. the paracord is great to have around so buy a 100' use what you need and then you have a extra bow hoist with the rest of string


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great article. I showed my wife your post and she made two of them tonight.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

driver79 said:


> Great article. I showed my wife your post and she made two of them tonight.


That is good stuff


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

where do you buy paracord?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*I am wondering too...*



treeman65 said:


> where do you buy paracord?


as well as a wife who will make bow equipment:darkbeer:


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

*Paracord ...*

Try ubraidit.com


Ordering some now 


AM


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

akgator said:


> Have any of you tried to make one of these yet? I'm curious how clear my explanation was...


I have been trying to do it for over an hour now and I just can`t get it ! ! 
From what it looks like you take strand 4 and go under 2-3 while strand 1 goes under strand 2 then you put strand 4 over strand 1 and keep both colors separate correct?I have looked on google trying to find an easier way to do the cobra braid but I must be toooo slow cuz I can`t get it.:embara:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I got one made from some scrap pieces of Paracord.

Made a few stops and starts and then got it. 

Having 2 colors would have been easier to keep track of the strands.

I used a hole in the riser and served a loop in one end, fed the other end through the hole and tied an overhand knot. infinately adjustable...


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Well after 4 hours of trying to figure out what I was doing wrong and 2 pots of coffee I finally got it ! ! The cobra stitch was a piece of cake but the diamond stitch was a pain until you got into the zone,, the 1 problem i had was the transition from wide back to small?? Couldn`t figure out how to tie it and keep the strands color to color and look uniform to go back to the diamond braid,, but I did get it done and it doesn`t look bad,,glad someone got a starter up for braiding and with a little more practice and sure I will learn and get better. Thanks Gator


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the same problem! Once you "get in the zone" it is pretty simple and fun. When someone at the range comments on my matching strings and sling, it's satisfying telling them I made it all! I really enjoy this DIY stuff! Glad I could help.


----------



## jshmrry (Dec 30, 2008)

do you pre shrink the para cord as recomended on the u braid it website?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

No. The u-braid-it folks are pretty focused on braiding tack for horses. I'm sure it's a big deal for horses if their tack shrinks. I never thought it was an issue for a bow sling. But then again, I don't spend a lot of time with my bow in the rain...


----------



## hoyt.willie (Jan 11, 2009)

looks cool


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*Home made bow sling*

I made one last night for practice. I did not have the colors I want for my bow, so I made it out of black and white. I looks pretty sharp overall.

I did have some issues with both braids initially. Plus I was watching the foot ball games and kept falling out of the zone. . 

I then went to my first 3d shoot ever today, and met a fella who had bought one from someone else on this site.

I also found this link on youtube for the larger portion. this helped me figure out what the photos were stating. 

I have a buddy now asking for one in camo! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvr4rb0X8rQ

Might help if I actually posted the link

CP


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

The braid in the video is slightly different than the one in my example. It just shows you all the variations on a theme that are available once you get into it. With a little research, you could really make a one-of-a-kind sling!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

How much for someone to make me a white and black one for my bow? I just tried to braid one and threw the whole mess away!!


----------



## BigAK 907 (Apr 22, 2008)

akgator said:


> If you look at Part 2 of my sling instructions www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612 you will see the leather part is really easy to make. I bought the leather from the scrap bin at a local store that sells all sorts of leather, beads and craft stuff. Since I have a store like that in town, I never did any research for an alternate source. Ask around your town (shoe makers, taxidermists, craft shops) or give Google a try. Good luck!


Where did you get the leather, Black Elk on Old Seward??

:darkbeer: cheers my fellow Alaskan


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

That's the place. I took the leather from my store bought sling and went through the scrap bin until I found some that was the same thickness and a little stiff. I bought the tools there too. www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

*awesome*

Tried it last night at work with all white. Turned out ok. I gave to my son this morning for his little brave bow. So tonight I came to work prepared. Had thread to tie off the ends, had shrink wrap, and 2 diffrent colors. Just finished another one up. Red and white. Looks great. Total I have $0 in it. Thanks for a great post. Will try to find some leather this weekend friends already want one. 

Do you ever get tiried of being the guy that try's something first, then everybody wants you to do it now. My friends are sorry. Thats the fun about DIY. I can say I made that. If someone else made it ,I might as well go buy one. Thanks again gator.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Definately a big thanks to Gator,,all my friends were laughing at me while I was practicing making them, kept saying it would be easier to go buy one. I can make one now in about 30 min`s and they all want me to make them 1,,and I enjoy making them as well and it just adds to list of many things I make myself.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

here is one I have made. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3212533921/in/photostream/

Not sure how to get it posted here yet, but the link should take you to the hosting site.

CP


----------



## quicksilv43 (Apr 7, 2007)

can anyone make me a leather piece


----------



## regan21 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks AKGator*

I finally got my sling done. I made my son one and buddy. The braiding is a little tricky at 1st but once you get the hang of it, simple. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Recieved the paracord from U-Braid it today. The wife and I are going to sit down and try to figure out how to do it, should be fun.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Share pictures of the finished product! Good luck.


----------



## crysis (Mar 11, 2009)

I have tried for an hour and i cant get it tight


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Keep at it! I promise you'll have an "aha" moment and you won't believe how easy it is!


----------



## John D 194 (Feb 5, 2008)

how long of pieces do you start with?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

"... You’ll need four pieces of paracord (550 cord) each about five feet long."


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I just ordered some 550 from ubraidit yesterday, I'll post pics when I get the first one done.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I made a couple in black/olive and they came out well. However, I'd like to try one in three colors, black/red/silver to match my Testarossa. Would you have any instructions on how to make a sling in three colors?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't experimented with three colors. You could blaze some new trails here and show the rest of us!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Useful site for knots and braiding*

www.animatedknots.com
Shows step by step or slow motion.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Ancient Archer said:


> I made a couple in black/olive and they came out well. However, I'd like to try one in three colors, black/red/silver to match my Testarossa. Would you have any instructions on how to make a sling in three colors?


If you do the double then you will have one strand each for the colors you want to show on the sling and 2 of the color that will be on the inside. You can change the combo up but i think it looks the best with 2 strands of the color not showing.


----------



## John D 194 (Feb 5, 2008)

*heres mine*

took some time. this was my first attempt it didn't turn out to bad.next one should be better.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

You can make the slings all one color or 2,3, or 4 colors. 1 and 2 colors should be obvious if you know the basics about how to do it. If you want 3 colors, I fuse 2 diferent colors together by melting the ends together and then use a longer (10 feet as the beginning instuctions state) for the 3rd color. If you want 4 colors, I simply melt 2 sets together to form 2 long pieces. Through trial and error, I have found that you can get by with 14 feet as opposed to the 20 as originally suggested and still make a sling with an overall length of 18 inches though I have found that to be too long as well. I am now making mine 16 to 16.5 inches as they seem to fit better and I have less waste. For a 2 color sling, I begin by cutting 2 pieces 7 feet long. I then find the point 3 feet from one end of each peice and that is where I start the diamond braid. The trick to making this work is that when you go from the diamond braid to the cobra stitch, you have to make sure your 2 longer pieces are on the outside of the braid or you will come up short when you go back to the diamond braid. As you are doing your first 6 inches of diamond braid, you will notice that the long and short sections of each color will alternate being on the outside with each braid. I know this may sound confusing, but just make sure that when you start to go to the flat part of the sling (the cobra stitch) that the far right and far left pieces are the longest piece of each color. Any questions, let me know and I will try my best to clear them up.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Three and four color ar the same as two color.. Here are some of the ones I've been making. Thanks Akgator

The lengths I've found that work best are two strands 48" and two strands 31". The short strands are the inside strands that get the cobra stitch over them. I do 6" of the braid, then 6" of cobra, then 6" of the braid. You wind up with about an inch of cord left over at the end. I also went to using a zip tie to bundle the ends, then I melt the four together and cut the zip tie off.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Those are awesome....I am only able to do two color bracelets for now....I don't think I will venture into slings..


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

They really aren't any harder then the bracelets. 

Thanks for the compliment:darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JWT said:


> They really aren't any harder then the bracelets.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment:darkbeer:


I'll just stick with my bracelets, I enjoy making them for folks!!!


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

got mine done as soon as i can figure out how to post pics again i'll post.... any of you looking for cord supplycaptian.com is the cheapest i have found... thanks Alaska from the other side of the USA ..... Maine


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

ryersonhill said:


> got mine done as soon as i can figure out how to post pics again i'll post.... any of you looking for cord supplycaptian.com is the cheapest i have found... thanks Alaska from the other side of the USA ..... Maine


Glad I could help!


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Alan, I think that I'm missing something. I get lost somewhere between the fourth and fifth photo. I just can't seem to get this thing started. I've been practicing the center section and I can follow the example pretty good, if only I could just figure out the beginning. If you have any pics i'd appreciate seeing them. Thanks......Mike


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

AKgator or anyone,
sorry to bust into a thread, but where is the best place to get the material to make slings?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

There are several sources on the Internet but I've been really happy with ubraidit.com. They have a great selection and quick service.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Centaur 1 said:


> Alan, I think that I'm missing something. I get lost somewhere between the fourth and fifth photo. I just can't seem to get this thing started. I've been practicing the center section and I can follow the example pretty good, if only I could just figure out the beginning. If you have any pics i'd appreciate seeing them. Thanks......Mike


To tell you the truth, I don't know if I could put up another picture that could show the steps any better. Try this: I think the best way to do this is to say the steps to yourself as you go. Once you get a rhythm, it is pretty easy. Lay out the strands as in the photo. Take the rightmost strand; go under the two strands to the left; then go over the farthest strand to the left. The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. Take the leftmost strand; go under the two strands to the right; then go over the rightmost most strand. Remember “under two – over one.” Do this a few times, snug up the cords and see if it doesn't start looking like the picture. 

If you still have issues, let me know and I'll try to post something that explains it more clearly. Good luck Mike.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

My apologies...

As I was trying to help Centaur 1 get started on his sling, I noticed a mistake in my original instructions. You probably figured it out but it makes me nuts I didn't see it sooner! The instructions should say, "...Take the rightmost strand; go under the two strands to the left; then go over the farthest strand to the left. The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. Take the leftmost strand; go under the two strands to the right; then go over the rightmost most strand." Alan


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey this what i've been doing so far....


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

lets try this again


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

heres some more


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Alan, It ain't pretty but I'm starting to get it.


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

akgator said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't know if I could put up another picture that could show the steps any better. Try this: I think the best way to do this is to say the steps to yourself as you go. Once you get a rhythm, it is pretty easy. Lay out the strands as in the photo. Take the rightmost strand; go under the two strands to the left; then go over the farthest strand to the left. The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. Take the leftmost strand; go under the two strands to the right; then go over the rightmost most strand. Remember “under two – over one.” Do this a few times, snug up the cords and see if it doesn't start looking like the picture.
> 
> If you still have issues, let me know and I'll try to post something that explains it more clearly. Good luck Mike.


The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. --- that is what got it for me now it is real easy. keep trying it is frustrating at first until you get it then its like oh how easy :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

ok i need some idiot training here. i cannot figure out how to do the first braiding part. need some step by step instruction.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

type paracord braiding in google.... there are youtube video's that will help you out.


----------



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting the quick tutorial on how to braid the slings. I tried one the other day and maybe after a few more I can get them to look fairly nice.

JP


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

ryersonhill said:


> Here's my first attempt at Snake Braiding it's alot slower but it looks nice.... i'll get $15 for these again up to 4 colors and 32 colors to chose from....


i got this one figured out today phef this one is fun


----------



## mag1 (Aug 8, 2004)

*I finally got it*

I have been looking at this thread for a week while I was waiting for my cord to come in, so I tried it tonite. It took me two hours (also watching Cardinals game) and unraveling the first part 4 times, but like you said once you get on a role it came together pretty easy. I made mine brown and olive green, turned out great in my opinion, I'll try to post a pic. if I can figure that out. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## mag1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I think I am posting pics of sling I made


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

nice job that looks great, something about the way these color sit together


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

*Some minor additions.*

You can change the feel and width of your slings 2 ways.

#1 is how tight you pull the weave when making the center of the strap. Just make sure not to go loose on the braided ends. If you do the weave loose, the actual wrist area of the strap will be a bit wider and have a softer feel to it. A little tighter weave will be a bit more stiff.

#2 is adding strands to the center of middle section of weaving. I have made a couple of these that are done with the standard 4 strand braid to start out, but when I change to the middle woven area I add 2 or 3 extra strands of cord and weave around them. Then, when I get to the point that I am going to switch back to the braiding, I trim the extra strands off with a hot knife. This adds the extra width to the actual wrist area without changing the size of the braided ends.

I get my cord either from Cheaper Than Dirtin 300 foot spools. 550 cord is great for tons if things, so it won't usualy go to waste. I allways have at least 25 feet of the stuff on me whenever I head to the timber for any reason. Best survival tool out there, next to a good knife.


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT just because I don't want to go looking for the pics while i'm trying this again.


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

A couple of places with paracord.


http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=19

http://www.georgia-outfitters.com/page65.shtml


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*A good reference Web site for knots*

animatedknots.com


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey check this out this is my latest creation over on paramadness.com, i think this adds bling to your bow


----------



## upindclaw (Jun 18, 2009)

[/attach][/attach]

wow thanks for the thread i followed your instructions and pow my first wrist sling! i prolly could of cleaned up the ends alittle better oops got excited when the product took form. i got 120 feet of 550 4 colors from local army surplus for $12:set1_applaud:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks good! To clean up the ends just use a lighter and melt the ends together, then add the shrink tube or some plasti-dip.

Once you make a few more you will ba able to tighten up the snake braid a lot. It's not something I can explain but more something that just clicks while your braiding.

Great job!


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

upindclaw said:


> [/attach][/attach]
> 
> wow thanks for the thread i followed your instructions and pow my first wrist sling! i prolly could of cleaned up the ends alittle better oops got excited when the product took form. i got 120 feet of 550 4 colors from local army surplus for $12:set1_applaud:


I'm glad my post helped! Kinda fun, isn't it? My technique for finishing the ends is to slide the heat shrink tube over the ends I've whipped (served) together. Personally, I don't like to melt 550 cord because it usually looks like a big black blob and I don't trust the ends are really going to stay together. Wrapping the ends gives a compact and secure finish. Now that you're an expert, make a few for your friends! Go to the sequel (www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612) to see how I did the leather. Good luck!


----------



## upindclaw (Jun 18, 2009)

JWT said:


> Looks good! To clean up the ends just use a lighter and melt the ends together, then add the shrink tube or some plasti-dip.
> 
> Once you make a few more you will ba able to tighten up the snake braid a lot. It's not something I can explain but more something that just clicks while your braiding.
> 
> Great job!


i didnt think of plastic dip good idea! yeh i fought that snake braid occasionally i got out of sequence. thanks for the plastic dip idea



akgator said:


> I'm glad my post helped! Kinda fun, isn't it? My technique for finishing the ends is to slide the heat shrink tube over the ends I've whipped (served) together. Personally, I don't like to melt 550 cord because it usually looks like a big black blob and I don't trust the ends are really going to stay together. Wrapping the ends gives a compact and secure finish. Now that you're an expert, make a few for your friends! Go to the sequel (www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612) to see how I did the leather. Good luck!


after i burnt one end and blackend the shrink wrap with a lighter i realised i had a heat gun with a narrow nozzle in my tool box that actually melted the ends without the blackness and worked well on the shrink wrap too. typical of me learn through error i didnt burn down the house or cut myself!

prolly a solder iron might also work to melt the ends without the flame effect on everything else.

the wrap is a good idea for sure what thread do you wrap "whipped togather" the end when starting? and do you tie up the finished end to before heat shrinking? i aint gonna lie it was late night so i used what was available to me at the time "dental floss" sewing thread kept breakin, ha ha i know ghetto.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I use a small zip tie to hold the bundle of four cords then burn them ubtil they are all one blob, I then use a pair of hemo's to shape the blob to a uniform shape. I then cut the zip tie and start braiding. The plastidip works out great, it kind of soaks into the cords and takes the shape of the braid.


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

*My bowsling*

Thanks for a GREAT Tutorial! Set down this morning and after about 45 min and taking it a part twice I finished it and it looks great. The pics don't do it justice SORRY!






its done with two different greens and browns matches my AR 31 great plus I can say I DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

After about the fourth or fifth one you start to get in a rythem, and the braids get tighter.

under two over one...under two over one....etc...


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

kyfirefighter said:


> Thanks for a GREAT Tutorial! Set down this morning and after about 45 min and taking it a part twice I finished it and it looks great. The pics don't do it justice SORRY!
> View attachment 597254
> its done with two different greens and browns matches my AR 31 great plus I can say I DID IT!!!!!!


That's the whole idea - DIY! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

akgator said:


> I posted a photo on the DIY forum showing a bow sling I made for my son. I made one for my other son tonight and decided to document the steps in case you wanted to give it a try. You’ll need four pieces of paracord (550 cord) each about five feet long. I begin by whipping/serving the four strands together with a series of overhand knots above and below the bundle. I used Dacron bowstring for this step. I then clamp the strands to a table and begin braiding. Describing knots and braiding is difficult at best. I think the best way to do this is to say the steps to yourself as you go. Once you get a rhythm, it is pretty easy. Lay out the strands as in the photo. If you arrange the colors differently, the finished result will look substantially different than this example! Take the rightmost strand; go under the two strands to the left; then go over the farthest strand to the left. The chant is “under two – over one.” Now do the same thing from the other side. Take the leftmost strand; go under the two strands to the right; then go over the leftmost strand. Remember “under two – over one.” You can see the pattern start to take shape. Make sure you keep everything tight and even. After you’ve braided six inches, it is time for the transition to the wide middle section. Take the rightmost strand and make a loop as in the picture. Take the leftmost strand and lay it over the tail of the loop; then go under the center strands and through the loop. Pull it all tight. The new chant is “over; under; through.” Now make the loop beginning on the left side and go “over; under; through.” Make sure you keep everything tight and even. Do this wide braid for another six inches and then transition back to the skinny braid with the “under two – over one” technique. After six inches of that braid, do the whipping/serving step again. I trimmed the ends up a bit and then finished the sling off with some heat-shrink tubing on each end. I predict more than a few false starts and do-overs when you first try to braid your own sling but once you get the hang of it, you’ll have one more DIY archery skill. My original source for braiding techniques came from boondoggleman.com. My source for colored paracord is ubraidit.com. Good luck!


i got some string my mom gave me that's about the size of that white string you're using to tie the ends, anyway i could make it thicker by tieing some thread together somehow?

Scotty


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

you can make it thicker by just bundling up several layers the small cord then braiding those bundles together. It would be similar to the commercial rope you buy at hardware stores.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> you can make it thicker by just bundling up several layers the small cord then braiding those bundles together. It would be similar to the commercial rope you buy at hardware stores.


it's not so much as a kind of cord, if you were to go to AC more and go to where they have all the string and yarwn, and find the DMC 25 mouline special string stuff, that's the kind of string i'm using, and i don't know how well it would work but i gotta use what i got, any idea will be apperciated,

Scotty


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

next time i make one i will take pics to help you guys out. i have made thousands of them.

i would recommend do not buy from ubraidit. while its nice you can buy by the foot and they have colors, the quality of it is not what you want for slings. this is what i started with when i didnt know any better. the guts of it are not the same as the real deal. supply captain has the real para cord made for the military and meets all the specs. they are great to deal with.

to give you and idea on just a normal round braid if you start with 2ft you will end up with approx 18" when done which is fine for a normal stabilizer hole. if you have a low hole start with 27" strands and you will get about 20" finished.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

mike said:


> next time i make one i will take pics to help you guys out. i have made thousands of them.
> 
> i would recommend do not buy from ubraidit. while its nice you can buy by the foot and they have colors, the quality of it is not what you want for slings. this is what i started with when i didnt know any better. the guts of it are not the same as the real deal. supply captain has the real para cord made for the military and meets all the specs. they are great to deal with.
> 
> to give you and idea on just a normal round braid if you start with 2ft you will end up with approx 18" when done which is fine for a normal stabilizer hole. if you have a low hole start with 27" strands and you will get about 20" finished.


mike, it's not the pics that's the problem it's finding the stuff, my mom took me to AC more earlier today and they only had the string in my previous post and yarwn sadly 

Scotty


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok then, instead of using 4 strands to braid with use more. You'll have to look for the right braiding technique to get a 6,7,8 round braid but the middle should braid the same (just more in the core).


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

If you guys are having a hard time finding the material i can put together a kit so you guys can build one with the cord and the leather piece send me a pm and i'll get back to you i always have about 4000' on hand and the leather pieces all cut out, i can send 2 5' pieces and 2 2-1/2' i have all the colors leather in Brown black and green


----------



## muskyff (Mar 1, 2008)

*leather piece*

I've made one now I need the leather shape. Does anyone have the shape copied in a way they could put it up or send it to me, I don't have an old one to use as a pattern. I found the squared off one but like the rounded ones better. Thanks


----------



## soazt (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is a file of my old one that I scanned for a pattern.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish the term 'bow sling' didn't apply to two completely different pieces of gear. I was expecting a sling for carrying a bow! Oh well, this does still look nice.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

*?*

When you go from the cobra knot to the final braid do you have to tie a knot to get started on the final braid.


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Nope! Lay the cords out like you did when you first started and braid away. Be careful to lay everything out in the same order or the pattern may change and the finished product may not look quite the way you want it to. The transition from skinny part to fat part and back again may not look very "elegant" some times. If you want to experiment - go ahead and tie a knot. what's the worst that could happen - you have to untie it and start over? I've had to start more than one sling over more than once when I made a mistake or it didn't look quite right. It's not rocket science - have fun with it!


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

*.*

Got it figured out.Still need some heat shrink to finish the ends.Nice DIY thread.


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

I m glad you posted this. I have rolls of paracord laying around. blue, yellow, purple, pink, silver, black, camo, digital, orange. I sat down and made one just a bit ago that was orange, blue and digital. Looks good.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

My buddy was in the military and he showed me how to make those knots. I showed him this thread and he said that should take about 5 minutes. So he made me one and him one. (mine is the Black and Tan one)


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

*Check this out.*

King cobra braid.


----------



## jdub32 (Oct 13, 2009)

*good job*

they look very good whats up


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

akgator or anyone that can help, what if you're making a lauch for the sling to make it as a bracelet, i'm tiring for the monkey fist know with a loop lauch but just can't get the knot right with two striands to get it at the end, any other suggestions other than buckles and any kind of buckle will be apperciated and the cord i have ain't prarcord it's plastic canvas yarn but hey, if it gets the job done right,

Scotty


----------



## snowolf65 (Sep 12, 2004)

Go to supplycaptain.com and you can find all the colors in 100' or more, good luck with your braiding..


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ttt*



scotty624 said:


> akgator or anyone that can help, what if you're making a lauch for the sling to make it as a bracelet, i'm tiring for the monkey fist know with a loop lauch but just can't get the knot right with two striands to get it at the end, any other suggestions other than buckles and any kind of buckle will be apperciated and the cord i have ain't prarcord it's plastic canvas yarn but hey, if it gets the job done right,
> 
> Scotty


anyone have any ideas for a lop lauch with a knot?

Scotty


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Scotty: take a look at this website. This guy is the Yoda of paracord braiding! If you can't find your answer here, it probably doesn't exist!
stormdrane.blogspot.com


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

akgator said:


> Scotty: take a look at this website. This guy is the Yoda of paracord braiding! If you can't find your answer here, it probably doesn't exist!
> stormdrane.blogspot.com


ok, thanks akgator, i'll check it out,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

akgator, i checked out that site, and learn all kinds of different things to make but not the answer to my knot problem, i'm trying to tie a "loop knot lach" out of needloft plastic canvas yarn 2ply 100%nylon but can't tie a monkey fist knot and get it at the end and can't make other knots big enough, could a button from a sweater, jacket, shirt, etc work because that's what i feel like i'm left with to make a lach with,

Scotty


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Scotty: to tell you the truth, I'm not really sure what it is you are trying to do. Another great resource for braiding, especially plastic lace, is boondoggleman.com. Good luck.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

scotty624 said:


> akgator or anyone that can help, what if you're making a lauch for the sling to make it as a bracelet, i'm tiring for the monkey fist know with a loop lauch but just can't get the knot right with two striands to get it at the end, any other suggestions other than buckles and any kind of buckle will be apperciated and the cord i have ain't prarcord it's plastic canvas yarn but hey, if it gets the job done right,
> 
> Scotty



You can tie a lanyard knot, or chinese button knot... both should work fine. You should be able to google and find tutorials on both knots if you're not familiar with them. Most of the time, I use a lanyard knot for my bracelets, if people don't want buckles.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

wvridgerunner said:


> You can tie a lanyard knot, or chinese button knot... both should work fine. You should be able to google and find tutorials on both knots if you're not familiar with them. Most of the time, I use a lanyard knot for my bracelets, if people don't want buckles.


thanks, i'll look those up, i wanna use buttons as a last resort cause it'll look tacky lol. while i'm thinking about it, i'm useing needloft plastic canvas yarn 2PLY, 100%NYLON it's nice and sturdy but needs a big knot since it smashes down, would the lanyard knots and chinese button knot still work well with the material i'm using, if not is there a way to "thoughen" it up?

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

i finally got the knot i need tied, i don't know how i did it though lol but i have came up with new questions, the plastic canvas yarn i'm using is roughly 1/8" wide but doubled up it's roughly 1/4" wide, and just by looking at the part i braid on, it looks really small and should be bigger, is there anyway i could make is wider?

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

i bet i could do this!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

scotty624 said:


> i finally got the knot i need tied, i don't know how i did it though lol but i have came up with new questions, the plastic canvas yarn i'm using is roughly 1/8" wide but doubled up it's roughly 1/4" wide, and just by looking at the part i braid on, it looks really small and should be bigger, is there anyway i could make is wider?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Scotty


Sure, you can double either of those knots... after you make one pass through, just make another pass before finishing. This will make it almost double the size of the regular knots. It may be a little tricky for you to figure out, so I googled and found a video that may help you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0r8pz_CV9I


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mr. Burns said:


> i bet i could do this!!





wvridgerunner said:


> Sure, you can double either of those knots... after you make one pass through, just make another pass before finishing. This will make it almost double the size of the regular knots. It may be a little tricky for you to figure out, so I googled and found a video that may help you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0r8pz_CV9I


hey ryan (burns) you wanna try this with plastic canvas yarn that smuches down when you tie on it?

ridger, i got the knots all good, i know how to tie it, i just need to get some paracord or something that doesn't smush down when i tie on it but have no money and parents won't buy me anything since xmas is "around the corner"

Scotty


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

is this what u r trying to do?

i just tie a basic knot and put it through the loop but this work best when u make the bracelet out of a separate inner piece.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

another


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

dang, someone finally got what i'm trying to make, that looks nice mike, that's what's i'm trying to do, i got the knots going well my yarn lol i'm not going there again, perfect colors for halloween too by the way lol,

Scotty


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks, i made it to match my OSU clothing that i wear all the time. orange and black all the way. you tube is a great place and stormdranes blog is sweet. this is the only way i know how to do it without using a button or buckle. it works great. i have made several of these for family and friends.


----------



## cgarcia67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cant wait to try and make one with my son. His fine motor skills are a bit delayed and his PT said knot tying would be great for strengthing his fingers and help with his coordination. And he really wants one for his bow so this is very good motivation for him.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

mike, where did you find how to make these bracelets like that, other than youtube, i've tried stormdranes blog but it's not working out, it doesn't show me how to tie them for a bracelet,

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

haha! i found out a good vid to help make these bracelets but the way mike made his....eh, i can't find one like that lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTxzeYybyw

Scotty


----------



## Nelyous (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nelyous said:


> Thanks for posting that link.


no problem, i figured if it can help my dumb butt and can help anyone lol

Scotty


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

scotty624 said:


> mike, where did you find how to make these bracelets like that, other than youtube, i've tried stormdranes blog but it's not working out, it doesn't show me how to tie them for a bracelet,


Scotty,
there are a lot of web sites with a lot of technics...

I used this one:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-bracelet-with-a-side-release-buckle/

I started with a bracelet and than I did my first bow sling after
this instruction.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

scotty624 said:


> mike, where did you find how to make these bracelets like that, other than youtube, i've tried stormdranes blog but it's not working out, it doesn't show me how to tie them for a bracelet,


Scotty,
there are a lot of web sites with a lot of technics...

I used this one:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-bracelet-with-a-side-release-buckle/

I started with a bracelet and than I did my first bow sling after
this instruction.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Metro, nice bracelets, i've found that site and tryied useing it, it lost me since i don't got side release buckles lol and the one with the mokey fist...lol that's funny, that was too hard to get the knot on the end but it still kinda helped me,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, i've been searching for a place to buy paracord cheap, i'm starting to get addicted to making these bracelets lol, anyone know a place that sell it cheap?

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts, but shouldn't this thing be called a WRIST sling. I thought a bow sling went from wheel to wheel and over your back ??


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

swampboss said:


> I didn't read all the posts, but shouldn't this thing be called a WRIST sling. I thought a bow sling went from wheel to wheel and over your back ??


Well this is a wrist sling but it's attached to the bow. There's another kind of wrist sling (more popular with target archers) that's attached to your wrist. There's a fairly tight loop around your wrist and a free end about 6" long with a hook on the end. You loop the free end around the front of the grip and then hook it back to the wrist part. 

I'd like to try one, it looks easier to use than a finger sling and nicer for proper follow-through than a bow-mounted wrist sling.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

the best cord is at 
supplycaptain


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*paracord + paracord = how?*

i know someone here can help me lol, i'm making a choker, i messured the cord from and need to take to ends and make them one, how can i do this?

Thanks in advance, 
Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ttt*



scotty624 said:


> i know someone here can help me lol, i'm making a choker, i messured the cord from and need to take to ends and make them one, how can i do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Scotty


anyone? i've been trying to melt the ends together all day and it's just not staying, any help will be apperciated,

Scotty


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

It's cool and brings a lot of fun to make the own stuff!


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

scotty624 said:


> anyone? i've been trying to melt the ends together all day and it's just not staying, any help will be apperciated,
> 
> Scotty


Scotty,

try this one:
http://boondoggleman.com/prj_seamless_bracelet.htm


----------



## snowolf65 (Sep 12, 2004)

I used shrink tubing and it works quite well....so give that a try....


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

going to try & get he wife intrrested in doing this.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

I used the rest of paracord from the bow sling.

Pretty cool hobby next to archery.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Metrodix said:


> I used the rest of paracord from the bow sling.
> 
> Pretty cool hobby next to archery.


nice landyards,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok so i've made four paracord bracelets and i keep them the same yeah everyday, is there a way to make them one without undoing them (that's a bad idea since i can't make anymore like i'm wearing lol)

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## snowolf65 (Sep 12, 2004)

Scotty , just use shrink tube it works great


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

snowolf65 said:


> Scotty , just use shrink tube it works great


heat shrink? uh, my dad doesn't have one and even if he did he wouldn't let me use it, i got lighters but heating the green bracelets i wear isn't a good idea unless i want them black and melted,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ttt*



scotty624 said:


> ok so i've made four paracord bracelets and i keep them the same yeah everyday, is there a way to make them one without undoing them (that's a bad idea since i can't make anymore like i'm wearing lol)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Scotty





scotty624 said:


> heat shrink? uh, my dad doesn't have one and even if he did he wouldn't let me use it, i got lighters but heating the green bracelets i wear isn't a good idea unless i want them black and melted,
> 
> Scotty


anyone?


----------



## snowolf65 (Sep 12, 2004)

*heat shrink*

Yes you can get heat shrink at almost any ele. outlet or walmart or hardware store it is not that expensive and comes in small packages and you just place it over the ends and small amount of heat and it will shrink to fuse the ends together and looks nice......


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

sigh, you people and heat strink and it fixing everything, heat and my green paracord bracelets don't mix, you don't end well,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, now i got three questions lol, 1. how to make both my bracelets one without melting them, 2. is it possible to make a sling for my axe handle (as shown in the pic below), and 3. how to you get the 'head' of a nail off without destroying the nail?

Scotty


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

I am braiding one tonight.:shade:


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Man those look great I have made some by just braiding the lead and trail edges and the doing the same weave in the middle but the 4 strand round braid lead and trail end is really got me frustrated. I am going to give it another stab later when i can find the time. Great post thanks.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

i'm sorry if this was already asked but where do you guys buy the cord for the slings? I tried some string for tieing laccross sticks. and the cord was just too skinny. it worked well and looked ok but the thicker stuff seems to look better


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

also the laccrosse cord was 20 cents a foot. will para cord be that cheap?


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

You can get para cord for less than 10 cents/foot.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Supply Captain is a good place to get the paracord. It's all the good 550 stuff and not the fake paracord like you find on ebay.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

deerstuffer said:


> You can get para cord for less than 10 cents/foot.


where? and is there anywhere I can find colored para cord? supply captain only has greens and browns.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

KillerD said:


> where? and is there anywhere I can find colored para cord? supply captain only has greens and browns.




All kinds of colors and 15 cents a foot

http://www.lighthound.com/products_byprice_1-1-1.html


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> All kinds of colors and 15 cents a foot
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/products_byprice_1-1-1.html


thanks!


----------



## astranger1 (Sep 15, 2009)

just posting so i can bookmark


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

KillerD said:


> where? and is there anywhere I can find colored para cord? supply captain only has greens and browns.


Supply Captain sells all kinds of colors including neon. $7 for a 100 foot hank.

100 feet is a lot but you can always trade or sell the stuff you don't need.


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*Another knot type...*

I found this video on youtube for a genoese knot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqklhsvhuAA 

Haven't tried it yet but I thought the two color was pretty cool looking


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sling braiding*

I hate to bust everyone's bubble, but the technique for the thicker section, while works great, doesn't have that "manly" heritage. I've seen demo where guys call it the "cobra knot". WHatever you call it, it's the same knotting technique my grandmother and great aunt used to do called "macramae". Not sure if I spelled it right. Those two old ladies used this technique to make everything from hanging planters to purses. Don't get me wrong, I plan to make one myself. Just thought y'all might find this interesting!:jaw:


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

If some people are looking for string to make one with let me know I bought some a couple months ago and its way to much for what I need. I can send you enough to make one sling or a couple I have black, pink, hunter green, electro blue, and silver for sure.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

You guy's want to take your hobby to the next follow this link to Stormdrane's Blog he the GURU that we all bow before http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/ he is the Paracord God


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

GimpyArcher said:


> Supply Captain sells all kinds of colors including neon. $7 for a 100 foot hank.
> 
> 100 feet is a lot but you can always trade or sell the stuff you don't need.


no you need to look again they sell over 45 different colors and have the fastest shipping i have seen


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

ryersonhill said:


> You guy's want to take your hobby to the next follow this link to Stormdrane's Blog he the GURU that we all bow before http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/ he is the Paracord God


Yes he is!!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Part 2 wont play for me...***


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

T_well said:


> I hate to bust everyone's bubble, but the technique for the thicker section, while works great, doesn't have that "manly" heritage. I've seen demo where guys call it the "cobra knot". WHatever you call it, it's the same knotting technique my grandmother and great aunt used to do called "macramae". Not sure if I spelled it right. Those two old ladies used this technique to make everything from hanging planters to purses. Don't get me wrong, I plan to make one myself. Just thought y'all might find this interesting!:jaw:


It's Tactical Macrame... and don't you ever forget it!


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bringin this thread back because it helped me out. Tactical Macrame is cool by me.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Campingsurvival.com has 1000 foot paracord spools for less than $50 each shipped!!!


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

here is a different braid. it is actually pretty comfortable!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just to find again later!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

greenhead2492 said:


> View attachment 1306902
> here is a different braid. it is actually pretty comfortable!


What is the name of the braid? AnNd how is it done? Any videos anywhere? Thanks


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

dmgiss said:


> What is the name of the braid? AnNd how is it done? Any videos anywhere? Thanks


It's called a snake braid, I found my instructions on line, you tube, or inscrutable has them. Easy braid, once you figure it out.

HTC 4 Tapatalk


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

Plus 1000 for supplycaptain...Tons of colors...Fast Shipping...Excellent C.S equals Top Notch Company!!!

HTC 4 Tapatalk


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

What is the name of the braid? AnNd how is it done? Any videos anywhere? Thanks

It is called the "snake braid" and a guy on youtube, "tyingitalltogether" is where I learned how. He is easy to follow, but this braid takes a little time.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I wanted to thank Akgator for this oldie but definitely goodie of a thread - whipped up a sling today using his method from the first few posts and was actually able to thread the finished ends through my riser in such a way as to securely mount it & allow adjustment. Sweet! I was pretty lucky to have some paracord in a drawer from a project a few years ago and it even matches my bow


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure it this was mentioned but Iceman posted this some years back here is his youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfrSJJEWsA


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I had Iceman's thread open too when I was working on mine  but didn't actually check out his videos yet - there is a lot of info out there! I was really scratching my head on how to attach it to the bow until I saw someone else mention threading it through their riser... brilliant. I want to grab some shrink wrap this week to clean it up.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I make some something like that. My first part where you start is a bit different. Same idea..


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad294/scotty624/?action=view&current=2012-07-30142956.jpg
http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad294/scotty624/?action=view&current=2012-07-30135215.jpg

my bow sling, took me a while but once i cooled off and followed gators directions step my step it started comin together nicely

Scotty

P.S. sorry for the links but AT doesn't like pics from my phone lol


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Nicely done Scotty. I told you you'd figure it out! Kinda fun, wasn't it?


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

akgator said:


> Nicely done Scotty. I told you you'd figure it out! Kinda fun, wasn't it?


yeah, i even made a keychain with that 4 strand round briad  so now i know for braids, thanks gator,

Scotty


----------



## tiger77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Marking


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys does anyone have a better youtube video or an animated knot website on that braid? Not the main "thicker" part, I can do that but the braid is killing me. I can make all kinds of paracord/macrame knots. But that braid is killer...


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

marking for later


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Made my third one of these today. Excellent instructions. Easy to follow and makes a great sling.


----------



## Dirtbiker8844 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mark S C (Oct 16, 2016)

Definitely have to try one of these.


----------



## nickbooe (Mar 9, 2016)

Rush0011 said:


> You can find small amounts of paracord on ebay. There are a lot of sellers.


Just make sure you are getting military and not commercial. 5 + strains inside military vs. 3 in commercial. Makes a big difference. FYI.


----------



## Al Lee (Nov 7, 2017)

Made a couple tonight.. one with a G5 color scheme, the other for my PSE


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Al Lee said:


> Made a couple tonight.. one with a G5 color scheme, the other for my PSE
> View attachment 6312387
> View attachment 6312387


They look great

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Gator I know this is an oldie but it's a goodie! Instructions were pretty easy to follow although it took me a few to get it down. I even taught my daughters to make one for their bows and they had a good time. I got the leather from Hobby Lobby and the grommet from the home improvement store (came with a punch). Stained the leather with a stain marker. Thanks man!


----------



## Al Lee (Nov 7, 2017)

greenhead2492 said:


> View attachment 1306902
> here is a different braid. it is actually pretty comfortable!


Those look nice..


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

jay26 said:


> Those are nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok you guys inspired me I gotta give it a try I'll let ya know how it turns out

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Took me a couple minutes but I got it figured out. First sling was a little short and a little loose. Then tried a bracelet for my daughter and another sling. S3cond sling came out better.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Those look pretty good! Did you use a different braid to start with or is that the same one gator showed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tim_dawg22 said:


> Those look pretty good! Did you use a different braid to start with or is that the same one gator showed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I think I did that part different somehow? I went in one direction instead of both ways. I'll have to try another I like the look of the OP's braid better. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I figured out what I did this one came out better I like the small braid on this better than my last one









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm glad it worked out for you Tim. I'm actually flattered this post has survived so long and been tried by so many people.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

akgator said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you Tim. I'm actually flattered this post has survived so long and been tried by so many people.


Great job on the instructions and photos. Took a couple slings to get it figured out but I finally got it. Jut did one to match my bow. Haa ha saved the orange till I got it figured out. Thanks for starting this tread I'd never figured it out without it.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxarch01 (Nov 18, 2017)

Did mine a little different. I have a solid braid all the way as the back bone for the sling. It makes it better if you like a tighter sling because it doesn't stretch as much. Then I put the wider braid over part of it to make it more comfortable. I added the yellow barbed-wire just for an accent to be different.


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

Great post


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks! I'm glad I could help.


----------

